# Diamond Back Overdrive 700c



## 95bonty (Oct 6, 2004)

...there was a thread about this a while back, (which i couldn't find to resurrect), at the time i don't think anyone could remember anything specific, like the model name.

According to the seller it was bought new in about 1992, came with 700c Panaracer Smokes which are still on it...I remember there was an MBUK test where they compared a comparable 26" Diamond Back with this one, tho I no longer have the article.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

aah, sweet memories. have bought one new in 1991 with full DX package. 29er are an old thing  it rode nicely but was a bit flexy in that large frame size. my GF at that time had the small one and it was stiffer. I still have the Panarace Smoke tires but sold the bike a few years ago.

Carsten



95bonty said:


> ...there was a thread about this a while back, (which i couldn't find to resurrect), at the time i don't think anyone could remember anything specific, like the model name.
> 
> According to the seller it was bought new in about 1992, came with 700c Panaracer Smokes which are still on it...I remember there was an MBUK test where they compared a comparable 26" Diamond Back with this one, tho I no longer have the article.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

so cool... I seriously want one of these. Was anyone else making 29er's back then? Diamondback was ahead of its time maybe, at least in that respect. I think I have the catalog page for this bike... I'll see if I can post it later today.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

djmuff said:


> so cool... I seriously want one of these. Was anyone else making 29er's back then? Diamondback was ahead of it's time maybe, at least in that respect. I think I have the catalog page for this bike... I'll see if I can post it later today.


Bianchi was also making a similar bike.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Yeah the Project 5 and 7's were freakin' HOTTT bikes! The P5 was full DX, where the P7 was full XC-Pro. Some even had a modified RS Mag-20. I 'member an article in Mountainbiking reviewing the P7. I'd love to find me one-a-them Bianchi's. I bought an Overdrive for the wife a year or so back. She didn't like it. Said her Bonty handled MUCH better.


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

The Bianchis were a bit too, um, cyclocrossy. At least the DBs have a sloping top tube.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

The only thread I remember about these was on the 29er forum. Cool bikes though.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Here is a photo of the 1992 DB catalog page with the Overdrive. I also included the Overdrive Comp, which was the next step up. Hopefully I'll come across one of these, I've never seen one on ebay.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

heeheeehheee i have that bike in my shed; all original!


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Here's my Bianchi Project 5, I think its a '92 model. Originally came with all DX. I built this with all XT , 986 cantis , WTB dirt drops, Ultegra 8 speed bar end shifters. There's room to use 48mm tires.  Currently had Ritchey Mountcross 700x38 tires. Its a great rider and handles the dirt as well as any MTB. :eekster: It took a few different stems to get the dirt drops setup correctly but now its very comfortable to ride in the drops.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

mwr said:


> The Bianchis were a bit too, um, cyclocrossy. At least the DBs have a sloping top tube.


Yes they were. My sister has one that I've ridden a few times. Rides pretty nice by the way.

Specialized, Giant and Trek also made similar bikes in the early 90s, although some of them are sort of in the gray area between 700c MTB and hybrid.

I a 700c Specialized. It can fit a Bontrager XR 1.8 in the back and a Kenda Klaw 2.1 in the front. Nice riding bike also. I built it as a ghetto single speed with an old road wheelset and a newer Specialized Strongarm crank. I'll try to get a pic of it.


----------

